# Downloading Firefox 3.5 now!



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

ISOHunt Mirror.

I just downloaded the .asc and tar.bz2 file for Linux-i386 Firefox 3.5 from the above link.

The link contains subdirectories for Win32, MacOS, and Linux. Just click on the appropriate subdirctory links to find your download.

-- Tom


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Uh oh......the TSG extension for Firefox is not compatible with 3.5!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

LauraMJ said:


> Uh oh......the TSG extension for Firefox is not compatible with 3.5!


That settles it. I am not upgrading until ciberblade(?) has a chance to remedy that.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

downloaded it, so far liking the changes I've found
-like with IE 8 you can enter a private browsing session that doesn't save a history
-my "must have" add-ons work in it (no script, adblock plus, foxy tunes and gmail Manager), the only one I use that doesn't work is sporescope but thats no surprise its been slow to update from the get go
-best thing found so far, you can turn off or "tune down" the awesome bar so it doesn't include your bookmarks in suggestions when you start typing (I had been using the hide unvisited extension to do this)
-speed seems to have improved but haven't done any heavy surfing so the jurys still out on that one

now I just need to find a new theme to use (the most recent version of --- MacOSX --- has menu issues that make scrolling jerky and it gets on my nerves)

edit - interesting side note, I was wondering why the throbber disappeared, then noticed it hasn't. Instead it shows in the tab the site is loading in.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi LauraMJ and RootbeaR,

Having collaborated with ciberblade in the past about the TSG extension's compatiblility, I can help the both of you out with just a little bit of work on your part.

Linux is easy, I don't know about Windows, but in each case, any Firefox extension contains several files in the Firefox profile subdirectory/subfolder where all of the extensions are located - and I presume the procedure to make them compatible is the same in either case.

Laura, for Windows, you need to locate the Mozilla web page that addresses Firefox Profiles, and find the location of where the extensions are stored. Just because the following will give a solution to the problem for Linux does not mean you should not read it, and apply the solution to a file named install.rdf related to the Windows version of the TSG Firefox add-on. Give it a try, and search for the install.rdf file where the Firefox profile is installed on Windows - I think it may be in:
%APPDATA%\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\xxxxxxxx.default\ so check it out, and see if you can replicate the procedure I describe below for Linux - I'm sure it is very close to if not the same as.

Rootbear, here is how to get the TSG extension working in Linux:
Go to the Firefox profile directory (holding all extensions) in you user account, at:
~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxxx.default/extensions

For specifically, the TSG extension, issue the following command:
$ find . -name "install.rdf" -exec grep Tech {} \; -print
which will get a hit on the subdirectory containing the TSG extension for the file, install.rdf, that needs just a very small edit on the maxVersion value to get it going again.

Cd to the TSG extension subdirectory which is probably named with a GUID {.... name:
cd {xxx* for the first three characters + an asterisk to get into the TSG subdirectory and issue:
$ ls -lt install.rdf
to find the install.rdf file.

You might have to chmod the user/group to be able to edit the file if it belongs to root.

Change: maxVersion's value to 3.5+ or higher, like 4.0 (that should cover it for a while).

Save the change, and relaunch Firefox.

That should do it.

-- Tom


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I used the Nightly Tester Tools extension and forced compatibility.  Much simplier!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks Tom!

First I am going to wait until my distro has it in their repo.


----------

